# 9 X 20 Cross Slide Dovetails



## savarin (May 30, 2016)

Does anyone know what the angle of the cross slide dove tails are?
I dont have anything to measure it with without dismantling it.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 30, 2016)

i don't specifically know for the 9x20's, but 55* is a common angle for many dovetails


----------



## Andre (May 30, 2016)

take a center gauge (those fishtail things you use for grinding your threading tool bits) and hold it to the exposed dovetail. You should be able to see if it's 60* or if it's a bit more acute 55*.


----------



## Baithog (May 30, 2016)

What are you are going to do has a lot to do with how accurate you have to be. 55deg. is common for seig and other Asian manufacturers.


----------



## savarin (May 31, 2016)

Thanks Andre that worked, its 60 degree.


----------

